# No place like home!



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Kentucky got hit with the worst winter ice storm on record Monday night a week ago.
I woke up at 2 :00 AM from hearing huge ice covered tree limbs crashing to the ground. At 3:00AM the power goes out. I get up to make the call to the power co. and they have a recorded message saying there were already hundreds of thousands of customers with outages reported. OK, I won't expect to see a utility truck" here" this morning. 
After spending the day Tues. at home, a friend invited us to stay with them until they get the power up. We thought,OK, we'll spend the night with them and will be back home sometime Wed.
Well, we finally got service back on this morning and although we are very appreciative of our gracious friends, there really is "no place like home".

P.S., I can't wait to get back to work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

That sucks, But its great to have friends like that. How is work out by you right now?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Work is very slow here. I haven't had to really get out and beat the bushes sense the early 80s, but I may have to this spring.


----------

